# CastMate



## LordTocs (Mar 29, 2022)

LordTocs submitted a new resource:

CastMate - Add Automations and Twitch Interactions to OBS with Castmate



> CastMate is a broadcast tool for twitch that lets you create viewer controlled automations which can change lights, play sounds, influence OBS scenes, affect overlays, send twitch chat messages, simulate input, and more. These automations can be set to run on chat commands, stream events like raids, channel point redemptions, bits, and more. Additionally CastMate profiles can change which automations are set to run and which channel point rewards are available automatically based on just...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## LordTocs (Jun 20, 2022)

LordTocs updated CastMate with a new update entry:

0.2.0 Trigger Overhaul and Usability Update



> Trigger Overhaul
> 
> Triggers have been made easier to use with a completely new interface in the profile page.
> You can now see small previews of the automation that is bound to the trigger.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## LordTocs (Jun 20, 2022)

LordTocs updated CastMate with a new update entry:

0.2.1 - Cooldowns, Previous Scenes, and Emotes



> Cool Downs​
> Chat Commands now have an optional cool down to prevent spam. (Thanks FitzBro and CasinoCypher for the suggestion)
> Previous Scene​
> A new action has been added to the OBS plugin that acts like a back button in a browser, but for OBS scenes.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## GraveEmbrace (Jun 22, 2022)

If you could add the ability to enable filters on Scenes instead of just Groups, that would be huge. I'm going to spread this software around though as it could be a great replacement for Streamlabs Alertbox


----------



## LordTocs (Jun 24, 2022)

GraveEmbrace said:


> If you could add the ability to enable filters on Scenes instead of just Groups, that would be huge. I'm going to spread this software around though as it could be a great replacement for Streamlabs Alertbox


Ah good catch on filters, I'll fix that in the next update. Sorry about that, as a work around, it should work right now if you manually type the scene name (case sensitive) into the box. Thanks for sharing it around!


----------



## LordTocs (Jul 11, 2022)

LordTocs updated CastMate with a new update entry:

0.2.2 New Logo, Who Dis?



> New Stuff:
> 
> New Logo!
> Add Create Clip Action: Creates a clip on twitch of the last 30 seconds.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## LordTocs (Jul 11, 2022)

LordTocs updated CastMate with a new update entry:

0.2.3 - New Logo, Who Dis... Again



> 0.2.2 had some boot issues. This update just fixes that. Sorry everyone!



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## garethmcc (Jul 17, 2022)

I run OBS on Linux. Anyway to install castmate without using the automated installer?


----------

